# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Cila eshte CD e fundit qe keni blere?

## **Jonushka**

hey do te doja te dija: 
1.kush eshte CD e fundit qe keni vene ne koleksionin tuaj?
2.pse e keni blere(ju pelq ai kengetar/e apo e keni dhurate?)
3.ju kane pelqyer kenget qe ka pasur?
une para nja dy javesh kam blere Lei è - Paolo Meneguzzi.
me pelq shume kenget e ketij kengetari.
po dhe shume.
po ju????? 
Ciao  :shkelje syri:

----------


## dionea

Skin - "Flashwounds"

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

I fundit qe kam marr ka qene i Britney Spears "In the Zone". Ishte nje dhurate nga nje shoqa ime, me pelqyen kenget e saja kesaj rradhe, po ishin shume, shume ndryshe nga ato te tjerat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AngelGirl

> _Postuar më parë nga Sirena_E_Vogel_ 
> *I fundit qe kam marr ka qene i Britney Spears "In the Zone". Ishte nje dhurate nga nje shoqa ime, me pelqyen kenget e saja kesaj rradhe, po ishin shume, shume ndryshe nga ato te tjerat *


Loool same here CD qe kam bler heren e fundit ishe B.Spears.
Sirena, me verte qe i kishte shujm te ndryshme por te bukra  :buzeqeshje: 

Dhurat nje CD nga tezja, Shqip - Andy DJ, kishte kenge te nndryshme, me pelqeu jashtmase e degjoj shum shpesh.

----------


## Clauss

po ne qe kemi kohe pa blere po jemi te downloading mund te flasim? we take that  as a yes.  :buzeqeshje:   cd me i fundit qe kam "blere" ishte  *rocker's hi-fi* - mish mash. tani dua te downlaod albumin e fundit te *Air*. (o yeah, nxorren tjter francezet) thone qe eshte akoma me i mire se _moon safari_.  rroft interneti ky "blejme" lire.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FiDeL CaStrO

Oj jonushka me vjen keq shum po heren e fundit kam ble nje trak..se nuk kam CD plaer..ma eshte prishur..heheh.
HARD ROCK

----------


## sakip shehu

cd-e fundit e kom download vet
classic hip-hop mix  e kam aty dhe beat te shekullit:  STILL snoop&dre

----------


## Behemoth

DEICIDE - Scars of the Crucifix 

Me vjen keq nese kam zhgenjyer ndonje pop fan. Life is METAL

----------


## velsa

CD-ja e fundit qe  kam blere, ishte para 1 jave, Norah Jones, 'Feels like home', shume, shume muzike e kendshme per ta ndegjuar, kenga 'sunrise' me pelqen jashtezakonisht, 

Arsyet e blerjes ishin:  zeri i embel i kengetares ( qe kendon smooth jazz ), dhe pelqimi i albumit te saj te meparshem ( Come away with me ), ,,,

----------


## Mr_Right

Jo qe kam bler po qe kam kopjuar ne pc eshte 50 Cent

----------


## AsgjeSikurHena

*CD e fundit qe kam blere eshte grupi Deep Forest*

----------


## FRANTIC

Metallica

St.angerrrrr

----------


## Behemoth

O Frantic, paske ca muaj pa ble CD ti o plak. Nejse, une bleva EDGUY - Hellfire Club.

----------


## FRANTIC

Te kam thene se une leket di ku ti harxhoj...Kam blere edhe "Ride the lightning","And justice for all" dhe "METALLICA" eh po keto si te duken.Eshte e vertete nuk jane te reja,por i mora pri booklet qe kane se kenget i kam sterdegjuar

----------


## FRANTIC

Ou harrova me ju thane se kam blere "Lichtspielhaus" nje dvd nga ramms+ein.Egersi e gjalle...

----------


## Larsus

CD te bera (burned) vete, me nje mikse te mrekullueshme nga repertori shume i pasur i nje njohesi shume te mire te muzikes se bukur...sidomos asaj te vjetres

me dhurun Norah jones "feels like home" albumi i saj i pare eshte shume me i mire

----------


## MI CORAZON

"Una furtiva lagrima" nga "L'elisir d'amore" s'ka të paguar e shitet për kaq. Çfarë ironie!

----------


## ice_storm

Un zakonisht nuk blej se sja vlen te harxhoj paret me CD

qe Justin timberlake te shkoj dhe te prishi 2 milion dollar brenda nje nate??? joooooooo

me mire shko tek Kazaa ose Morpheus etc dhe i merr pa pare

shkurt fare un nuk e blej muziken

----------


## ermir mucollari

dj quicksilver-new life

----------


## Tironci

jom dakort me ICE-STORM...gjer sa te ekzistoj kazaaaaaaaaa lite nuk ja vle me i ble 
un u bo koh qe skom ble, i skarikoj osht ene mo e thjesh, bo perbledhjet qe do vet, jo ato qe dun te tjeret

----------

